# THELIN  PROBLEMS



## THELINMAN3000 (Jan 9, 2012)

I been trying to find out why my glass will not stay clean.  After reading all Thelin threads, I checked my fan out ( seems to be THE common thing). I always run it on low, so I tried med & high, very little difference on the fan speed. My stove is only 3 years old. My super clean high button works and last year my MED. and High button worked fine.
I called Thelin and tech told me new brushes or new fan.  Did I mention my stove is 3 years old and I live in the south east. So my stove has low mileage, Mid NOV thru Mid FEB =A  (1 ) season. 1 ton and 12 bags is the most I have ever burned IN A SEASON.

The tech also told me the new parlor's have a brushless fan and a air wash due to the dirty glass complaints. He said there was nothing to do with our older models, nothing would RETRO FIT.  Of course
The brush type fans would last 3 to five years and cost $160.00 dealers price. He could not sell to me direct, I hope my dealer don't mark it up.

Maybe a class action law suit would help the older Thelin owners to get what they paid for. $3200.00 stove that has trouble after 3 years and the glass has been smoked up since day 1.
May be they ought to retro ( thelin tech term) some of our money back.

VERY UN HAPPY AT THELIN owner  :snake:


----------



## lbcynya (Jan 9, 2012)

THELINMAN3000 said:
			
		

> I been trying to find out why my glass will not stay clean.  After reading all Thelin threads, I checked my fan out ( seems to be THE common thing). I always run it on low, so I tried med & high, very little difference on the fan speed. My stove is only 3 years old. My super clean high button works and last year my MED. and High button worked fine.
> I called Thelin and tech told me new brushes or new fan.  Did I mention my stove is 3 years old and I live in the south east. So my stove has low mileage, Mid NOV thru Mid FEB =A  (1 ) season. 1 ton and 12 bags is the most I have ever burned IN A SEASON.
> 
> The tech also told me the new parlor's have a brushless fan and a air wash due to the dirty glass complaints. He said there was nothing to do with our older models, nothing would RETRO FIT.  Of course
> ...



Ahhh, how's the heat?  Glass on my Harman get's dirty too.  While I know why you're upset, if it heats well, can't you burp and get over it?  If it were I fish tank I'd be with you all the way.  Since you always run on low, I wouldn't pay for the motor until it dies.  Then I would have a spare in the garage because it will stop on the coldest night, of course.  Unfortunately, you can live with it or spend lots on a new one of a different brand.  Thelin is owned by a Corporation, so no more Mom and Pop service.  They were always good to me.  Thanks.


----------



## bigruckus (Jan 9, 2012)

You mention the new Parlour's have a wash system...do you know what year they started this...2010..2011..??...My Parlour gets dirty but I live with it..I bought the stove this year..got it for $1500.00..it was a left over...will have to check of the year it was made...does anyone know if it's on the back plate..I know if I paid $3600.00 for it I would be pissed...but I knew it was an issue...I read several post on it...and it does require often cleaning...but I enjoy cleaning it.  I run mine 24/7 and it heats my whole house...


----------



## bigruckus (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you going to change your user name...???....thelinman3000...hope things work out for you..


----------



## THELINMAN3000 (Jan 10, 2012)

bigruckus said:
			
		

> You mention the new Parlour's have a wash system...do you know what year they started this...2010..2011..??...My Parlour gets dirty but I live with it..I bought the stove this year..got it for $1500.00..it was a left over...will have to check of the year it was made...does anyone know if it's on the back plate..I know if I paid $3600.00 for it I would be pissed...but I knew it was an issue...I read several post on it...and it does require often cleaning...but I enjoy cleaning it.  I run mine 24/7 and it heats my whole house...




The Thelin tech told me today 1-9-12 that the new parlor 3000 has a air wash due to complaints. So I take it this year 2011~2012. He told me they had also changed fan motor to brush less and changed new design burn pot. As far as the name it will be EX-THELINMAN-NO-3000.
i STILL THINK WE SHOULD ALL HAVE REPRESENTATION FOR OUR TROUBLES AND MONEY WE HAVE SPENT. 

"golden rule" don't buy a  pellet stove unless you see it burning at the stove store, mine was a idle display in which I ordered mine from.


----------



## BadDad320 (Jan 10, 2012)

At various times between years 3 and 4 I replaced the auger motor.... the mother board..... the blower motor and the ignitor...... Did I miss any pieces ????   Still happy with the operation and output..... Just disappointed in the durability ....


----------



## krooser (Jan 10, 2012)

All pellet stoves, regardless of brand or price, will dirty up the glass if run on "low" for any period of time... both of my St Croix's do. Cleaning the glass is simply part of the everyday cleaning routine if you want to see the pretty flame.

If the stove runs on medium or high you will get very little soot on the glass. Buying a cleaner burning pellet may also help... you have to experiment.

These stoves are not high tech. We are so focused on everything being 'perfect' these days but, you must understand, that these stoves are still nothing more than fan-assisted fireplaces. Burning wood still makes smoke and soot...

The big problem, as I see it, is most dealers sell these stoves as 'maintenance free' or 'very little maintenance'.... they are hardly that at all. And, I would bet, that most people selling them have never owned one...


----------



## hoverfly (Jan 10, 2012)

Pellet stove technology is not high paced in evolving here in the U.S. I doubt you would get enough people to do a class action, and I am guessing those stove are produced in low numbers. Hence the higher price. 

My Mini is second gen form the looks of it and I up graded to latest model with out the new air wash. The glass gets covered really bad if running on low for an extend time. It stays cleaner longer on the upper levels. Since I have to scrape the pot every day, I wipe down the glass as well, it's not a big deal and accept as a fact of life.

As for a better price on a fan motor, you can look on line for an after market, or even find the actual supplier for Thelin. However electric motors I seen for pellet stoves are not cheap.


----------



## THELINMAN3000 (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess my beef is, my friend has a  $1800.00 10 year old englander 10-cdv (big monster).  His glass will stay clean , for weeks. A little ash around the outter edge. He can veiw the fire at anytime. Mine 15 mins in the burn my glass is covered in ash being blown up on the glass.  If I run on med or high same thing for me. I' ve adjusted my air inlet damper in every position, no difference. Thelin has 5 a year warranty against workmanship of the stove. I think this is poor workmanship. They test these stoves, they had to no this was a problem. I agree the heat is what matters and mine does great at that. But why tempt us with a veiw glass if it really isn't going to work out. Don't put a glass on it, but they would not sell as many. They are changing the new stoves, the old stoves were guina pigs? Don't they care if were satisfied?


----------



## BadDad320 (Jan 10, 2012)

There is an adjustment that can be made to the control board that will boost output..... I had mine done about 2 years ago ..... It seems like the adjustment did help with the glass but really boosted output at every level...... I can run on new low for several days with no significant glass sooting at any level...... And when I run on high.... It really throws out a lot of heat.....


----------



## Bkins (Jan 10, 2012)

You don't mention what pellets you are using.  They can make a big difference in how long it takes to dirty up the glass.  I clean my glass just about every time I clean my stoves.  Well I don't clean the Harman that often because it doesn't get that dirty once I turned the feed rate down.

The problem with your stove is a design issue and not workmanship.  It was designed to operate that way.

Good luck with your Englander.  I hope it does for you what you want.


----------



## bcb1 (Jan 10, 2012)

My Quad Santa Fe always got dirty glass, it was a part of my daily cleaning ritual.  Took 2-3 minutes to scrape the burnpot, vacuum out the stove and clean the glass every day.  No big deal, it's just part of owning a pellet stove.

My new Harman stove doesn't get dirty as fast, but it still get some ash and soot buildup.  I clean it every 2 or 3 days instead of every single day.


----------



## cold front (Jan 10, 2012)

seriously , why do you care if the glass gets dirty, the stove heats the house with cheap fuel.


----------



## slls (Jan 10, 2012)

You can adjust air flow, remove top window seal and air wash. My Quad has no top window seal on all 3 panels.


----------



## jman59 (Jan 11, 2012)

You need to hook up the Englander...........just saying. :coolgrin:


----------



## ebengel (Jan 11, 2012)

BadDad320 said:
			
		

> There is an adjustment that can be made to the control board that will boost output..... I had mine done about 2 years ago ..... It seems like the adjustment did help with the glass but really boosted output at every level...... I can run on new low for several days with no significant glass sooting at any level...... And when I run on high.... It really throws out a lot of heat.....



Bad Dad, did the Hearth Shoppe do that adjustment for you?


----------



## THELINMAN3000 (Jan 11, 2012)

jman59 said:
			
		

> You need to hook up the Englander...........just saying. :coolgrin:



Jman, My thoughts exactly! I just got to get through this winter. The reason I want the glass clean is so I can watch a fire burn. I had a WOOD STOCK "FIREVEIW" SOAPSTONE WOOD STOVE before this pellet stove. Must I say anything else. Wood stock soap stone stoves are the best. My glass never got dirty due to their great air wash. My wife and I always watched the fire burn. Something about looking out the window, knowing its bone chillin cold outside, then looking at your fire ( makes you warm all over).
Thanks for the inputs, I also have adjusted the low, high fan pods on the control board, little difference if any. Fan used to run faster after adjustment. 
Looking forward to installing the Englander, then I will watch the fire.


----------



## BadDad320 (Jan 13, 2012)

ebengel said:
			
		

> BadDad320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.... And it works really well !!


----------



## ebengel (Jan 13, 2012)

BadDad320 said:
			
		

> ebengel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, they are getting me a new igniter so when I go to pick it up I will talk to them about that adjustment.


----------



## THELINMAN3000 (Jan 13, 2012)

ebengel, all you have to do is take off the outer heat shield (6 tourqex bolts, 3 down each side at the front) take out 2 screws that hold panel with low,med high clean buttons. remove outer shield at the control panel that is still mounted to the stove,on the bottom right there are two adjustment pods. one is low fan and the other is high fan. small flat screw driver turn both clockwise a 1/8 turn. that's all there is to do it.  You want notice the difference until it gets out of start up mode.
MAKE SURE YOUR UNPLUGGED  AND BATTERY IS UNHOOKED JUST TO BE SAFE SIDE OF STATIC ON THE BOARD......

According to my dealer all this is doing is adding more volts to the dc motor so it runs faster, and if you don't adjust both ( low pod & high pod) equal amounts med wont change or speed up.


----------



## ebengel (Jan 13, 2012)

THELINMAN3000 said:
			
		

> ebengel, all you have to do is take off the outer heat shield (6 tourqex bolts, 3 down each side at the front) take out 2 screws that hold panel with low,med high clean buttons. remove outer shield at the control panel that is still mounted to the stove,on the bottom right there are two adjustment pods. one is low fan and the other is high fan. small flat screw driver turn both clockwise a 1/8 turn. that's all there is to do it.  You want notice the difference until it gets out of start up mode.
> MAKE SURE YOUR UNPLUGGED  AND BATTERY IS UNHOOKED JUST TO BE SAFE SIDE OF STATIC ON THE BOARD......
> 
> According to my dealer all this is doing is adding more volts to the dc motor so it runs faster, and if you don't adjust both ( low pod & high pod) equal amounts med wont change or speed up.


Thanks, I will have it apart anyway this weekend to replace the igniter


----------



## mmesa005 (Jan 18, 2012)

My Parlour 3000 is @ 6 season old. When I first purchased the stove I had the same experiences noted in this thread. More specifically, dark, sooty glass, poor heat performance. This was partially cured by replacing the Pellet brand and adjusting the airflow through the damper that is under the front door at the bottom of the stove. I also clean the pipes up to where they connect to the larger chimney piple @ every week. Quite a bit of ash comes out  during each cleaning. This stove is very sensetive to Pellet quality, airflow, and frequent cleanings. I also have a plate that covers the right hand side of the inside of the stove next to the ignitor. Ash accumulates under the plate and effects airflow. I clean under this plate every time I vacuum out the stove.

Still not happy with the stove and after replacing a failed auger motor in year 3, I called Thelin directly and told Jay about my experience and frustration with the stove. He informed me of a new Burner Pot design which included a new style ignitor and a new timing chip for the circuit board. After replacing these items (at my expense) the stove performance was greatly improved! The ash inside the stove walls and glass went from black to white, the glass stayed clean with some ash build up after several days, and the heat output was greatly improved as well. I can run the stove without problem at any speed and most of the time operate at Low speed.

I am suprised to hear that a stove that is @ 3 years old cannot be updated with the new Burner Pot design unless it already has an updated Burner Pot?

Does anyone know when the new Burner Pot design was implemented? Based on another thread I was reading earlier it appears that there may have been 2 revisions since I purchased my stove?

mmesa005


----------



## THELINMAN3000 (Jan 18, 2012)

my stove has cast iron pot and ignighter on the left hand side when looking at  the stove.
How much money was the updates.


----------



## mmesa005 (Jan 18, 2012)

To the best of my recollection $300 for the Burner Pot assembly, igniter, circuit board chip.


----------



## R hein (Mar 31, 2013)

The warranty on a thelin pellet stove is the same as the warranty on a pellet stove you can buy at canadian tire for half the price Most high end pellet stoves have a 2 year warranty on electronics and a 7 to 10 year warranty on the structure I have a thelin palour pellet stove it has cracked between the pellet feed and fire box I have talked to many pellet stove dealers and showed them pictures of the crack they say they have never seen a pellet stove do that before 
IFanyone would like pics pls email me heinsight2003@yahoo.ca
Below is a copy of the letter i sent the company and the letter they sent me



Mr. Hein,

We believe our customers appreciate our policy of offering quality merchandise and services at reasonable prices. We continue to hear favorable comments most frequently.
Losing a valuable customer such as yourself, is a most painful experience, as we take the loss of your future business quite seriously.

As previously shared, our 5 Year Limited Warranty is dutifully established and recognized as is common - being appropriate for a period of 5 calendar years from original purchase date. Its timeline is not determined based upon use criteria as you have suggested. I have included the following additional information as clarification towards providing a clearer understanding of our warranty than has previously been accomplished. I believe it addresses many of your concerns a s shared. 

*STATEMENT OF POLICY:*
Thelin Hearth Products warrants that all new stoves shall be free from defects in material and workmanship per the terms of the warranty supplied with the product. Thelin makes no other warranties, either expressed or implied, including warranties of merchantability or fitness for a particular purpose.
Installation and startup procedures are considered to be normal required activities not associated with warranty service.
In no event shall Thelin be liable for any incidental or consequential damages.
​*WARRANTY PERIOD:*
Thelin Hearth Products warrants its new stoves against defects in material and workmanship for a period of five (5) years from the date of purchase with the exception of the electrical components, gaskets, logs, moving parts, gas valve and control, and burner which are warranted for a period of one (1) year from date of purchase.
*CONDITIONS AND RESTRICTIONS:*
Only the original purchaser of a new Thelin stove is covered by the limited warranty and it is non-transferable.
A warranty is only provided if the purchase was made through an authorized Thelin dealer.
If the unit is used for commercial purposes, it is excluded from warranty coverage.
The warranty is automatically voided if the unit’s serial number has been removed or altered in any way.
The warranty is automatically voided if the wrong fuel has been used.
Thelin Hearth Products reserves the right to change product features or specifications without notice.​No dealer, distributor, or similar person has the authority to represent or warrant Thelin Hearth Products beyond the terms contained in the warranty. Thelin Hearth Products assumes no liability for such representations or warranties.
The standard warranty agreement provided by Thelin Hearth Products with the purchase of the stove constitutes the extent of Thelin’s representation of warranty. All other warranties, whether express or implied, are hereby expressly disclaimed and purchaser’s recourse is expressly limited to the warranties set forth within.
The limited warranty does not include injury due to malfunction of the product, property loss, property damage, defect and/or failure to function.
The limited warranty is null and void in the event the stove is not operated at all times in accordance with the installation and operating instructions furnished with the product, as well as any applicable local and national codes.
The limited warranty is null and void in the event of negligence, misuse, improper installation, alteration or adjustment of the manufacturer’s settings, lack of proper and regular maintenance; damage incurred while in transit, or an act of God.
The limited warranty does not extend to or include surface finish on the appliance, paint, gold plating, door gaskets, glass gaskets, glass, or firebricks. It does not cover installation or operational-related problems such as over firing, use of corrosive driftwood, downdrafts or spillage caused by environmental conditions, nearby trees, buildings, hilltops, mountains, inadequate venting or ventilation, excessive offsets, or negative air pressures caused by mechanical systems such as furnaces, fans, clothes dryers, etc. Any installation, construction, transportation, or other related costs or expenses arising from defective part(s), repair, replacement, etc., will not be covered by this warranty, nor will Thelin assume responsibility for them.
Thank you for calling this matter to our attention. I do hope you will once again consider Thelin Hearth Products along with one of our many dealers to be your choice again when you decide to consider a new stove.
Jim Coghlan
Thelin Hearth Products

Phone: 800-949-5048
Fax: 916-419-1757 
jcoghlan@thelinco.com


*From:* Robert Hein [mailto:heinsight2003@yahoo.ca] 
*Sent:* Sunday, January 13, 2013 6:17 AM
*To:* Sales - Thelin
*Subject:* Parlour stove


Hello Garret: Please forward the following letter to Mr. Coghlans. 




Dear Mr. Coghlans:

I first must apologize. I gave you some wrong information. I have had my stove for 9 years not 7 years.

I have talked to other pellet stove owners who say they use their stoves 6 to 8 months of the year and burn anywhere from 3 tons to 5 tons of pellets a year (50 - 40 pound bags to a ton)
They have owned non Thelin stoves for 5 to 15 years with no structural damage occurring. 

I bought my stove 9 years ago and use my stove 3 to 4 months a year, burning a maximum of 1 ton of pellets a year (50 - 40 pound bags) 
Operated normally, 6 to 8 months a year, it would have 54 to 72 months of operating time on it

My stove operates 3 to 4 months a year so it has 27 to 36 months of operating time on it. So, if it had been operated as most people do, it would have cracked within the Thelin warranty periodI have checked the warranty on other pellet stoves. They have a limited warranty on the electronics and moving parts BUT a life time warranty on the   metal structure. I now wonder if the 5 year Thelin warranty on the stove structoure, is an advertisement for the inferior workmanship of the Theilin.

You said you did not know what I burn in the stove. As a marine engineer, I am acutely aware that proper maintenance extends the life of most machinery; I burn fir pellets called Clean Burn, made in the USA and nothing else. 

You said you did not know if the stove had been frozen or was around salt air. Are you saying that your stove is not suitable for cold climates or coastal communites? My Thelin has not been outside since it was installed 9 years ago.

I want to repeat, that the welder who inspected my stove said the metal was not good enough to weld. You told me that a good welder could fix the problem. I am just wondering why you would think a Canadian welder with certification would not be qualified to assess a Thelin stove?

I trust that you will read this and assist me to repair or replace my unit.
Sincerely,


Robert E. Hein


----------



## Edwardnizz (Dec 10, 2013)

I recently called the company to get an auger motor for the stove. He told me that there was a list of dealers available to order parts. They want $300 for this auger assembly which is ridiculous. i just need the motor. but he refused to give me any information about the motor. All i wanted was the specs so i could match it up with a compatible motor. He was rude and obnoxious and refused to help me and kept repeating that i should call the dealers which take over 2 weeks to get a part. I blame jay for not putting his company in good hands. what a shame. Im still looking for anybody with info on the specs i could use to replace my auger motor.


----------



## wwert (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a Gnome and I love it. I think you expect way too much and don't clean your stove properly. If you are relying on the clean function on the stove you need to do much more than that. Take the 2 plates off the inside behind the burn pot and vacuum them out every 2 weeks. Vacuum out the burn pot area every other day. Adjust the air in until you get a really brisk flame and you should be good to go. Dirty glass is poor airflow and crap pellets.


----------



## wwert (Dec 10, 2013)

Try stoveking.com


----------



## Edwardnizz (Dec 10, 2013)

Well the company www.multiproducts.com the lady there was very nice and sold me just the auger motor for 95 bucks with shipping. most of the time these motors can be fixed. They have brushes that could be replaced, and the commutators can be cleaned with contact cleaner, but they don't want the customer to know that. they rather sell you a 300 dollar motor than a 10 dollar brush. so im gonna get this motor and match it up at grainger with a similar motor that brushes are easy to get. when i find one ill post it on here. I work for the MTA and we use high voltage DC motors that run for over 30 years because we maintain them. You clean the armature and commutator yearly and change the brushes, the motors will last years and years.


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 10, 2013)

Get what you pay for!


----------



## mginwyo (Dec 14, 2013)

I bought my Thelin Parlour 3000 in 2008. Thanks for the heads up on Multiproducts.com. I have been going through those things at about 1 every 2 tons of pellets. On my 3rd purchased one now. My "backup" was just put in yesterday when the 3rd one failed. I paid aroudn 220 for that 2 years ago and now 300 is what they want and that is just WRONG! I am about to put in a gas furnace since the cost of parts every year on the stove takes a big chunk out of the savings!    

Story of my Thelins
My first stove was shipped back to the Thelin plant after many calls and frustrations over the first 60 days after purchase and Jay finally sent me a new one. No more problems, except the darn auger motors won't last for more than 2 tons which for me is about 1.5 seasons.

When I had issues on the first stove it was black soot, could not get the flame hot, the damper seemed to be not working right, it was noisey, and went out a couple times, once it really smoked up the house bad!  Jay sent me a new PC board and Auger motor trying to resolve the various issues. After 60 days he said to return it and they would ship a new one off the line to me. I still had the motor and 2 circuit boards from the first stove and he said to keep them as spares.  bottom line, I think the first one had some burn chamber sealing issues when it was built. It never should have filled the house with smoke when the fire went out. Prior to talking with Jay the only way I could get a good burn was to leave the lid about an inch open on the hopper which is a no no. 

Anyway I had one fail again this week and took it apart. The commutator (part the brushes ride on) was in about 7 pieces I could find. The copper "leaves" came off the commutator shaft! Looked like it had several ounces of black dust from the brushes and then I saw the mini copper leaves in the dust. Well I wonder if Multiproducts could repair that and make it better this time!  

Going to call them and see on Monday.  I can handle 100 but 300? Seriously its not gold!  The stove heats pretty well in my 2000 sf ranch. Hard to reach the bedrooms but even in -25 with 40mph wind it keeps the main part of the house in the low 70's on medium.

Fix them darn motors and its a great looking and working stove in my opinion.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Dec 14, 2013)

Hmmmm. Thelin stoves aren't terrible and they aren't great and you do have to keep up on them. That said, you paid all that money for the look, not the bang. You could have gotten something much more powerful and reliable that was in the shape of a steel box. They actually spend a lot of cash on all the castings etc. that give you that "old time" pot belly look. They also have that niche. That is what you paid for sadly, and I'm sorry you weren't properly informed. When it comes do design, they are a very elementary pellet stove.... Their wood stoves aren't all that powerful either. You expected to get a Rolls Royce but you got stuck with a kit car designed around a Yugo platform.


----------



## mginwyo (Dec 15, 2013)

FYI I did research the stove before purchase and found very positive feedback with little negative from owners.  Thelin was a family owned stove and that was a positive in customers service almost unanimous.  My stove is fine except for the crap auger motor they use. Up those specs and no complaints.  

The thread title would be Thelin auger motors and tech customer service are crap if I wrote it but I am only contributing.


----------



## Edwardnizz (Dec 15, 2013)

They were great , till Jay retired. Look, I know these things break there's a lot of moving parts , high heat and soot. The fact is Jay was selling all those parts over 50% cheaper than what the distributors are selling them for.This new owner just has bad people skills. as far as rebuilding the motor, I think they just sell them. and there were only a few left when i spoke to the lady there, but who knows, maybe if we buy them there they might make more available,,lol


----------



## mginwyo (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay
Here is another reason I would not recommend Thelin - The parts cannot be obtained from Thelin direct. they only sell to dealers.  Dealers are nowhere to be found.. Many listed on the website are not dealers for multiple years but still listed. Here is an interesting tidbit one of the former dealers told me.  I asked for an auger motor and he said he was not a dealer. I asked if he knew where I could locate one on hand and he said no but prompted me for more info - When he heard of the short lifespan he said thelin had a problem with some of the parlour stoves in that the Feed basket? was mis aligned and needed to be replaced so motors would not wear out that fast.   Could it be?  I did not see that part could even be misaligned but I do have to wonder because it never seems to go in straight. I have always felt it needed to be tilted a bit when installing to get the front of the auger in the pilot hole.  anyone have knowledge of this issue? 

 Did not have the motors in stock but they can build them in a week and ship for 95.00.  Markup at thelin dealers is over 300%. OUCH. Talk about price Gouging!  

The auger motor is available from Multiparts.com -  By the way, Lori at Multiproducts is the nice lady mentioned in the post above. All They needed the Spec # on the casing which is 3918C if I recall.


----------



## mginwyo (Dec 21, 2013)

mginwyo said:


> Okay
> Here is another reason I would not recommend Thelin - The parts cannot be obtained from Thelin direct. they only sell to dealers.  Dealers are nowhere to be found.. Many listed on the website are not dealers for multiple years but still listed. Here is an interesting tidbit one of the former dealers told me.  I asked for an auger motor and he said he was not a dealer. I asked if he knew where I could locate one on hand and he said no but prompted me for more info - When he heard of the short lifespan he said thelin had a problem with some of the parlour stoves in that the Feed basket? was mis aligned and needed to be replaced so motors would not wear out that fast.   Could it be?  I did not see that part could even be misaligned but I do have to wonder because it never seems to go in straight. I have always felt it needed to be tilted a bit when installing to get the front of the auger in the pilot hole.  anyone have knowledge of this issue?
> 
> Did not have the motors in stock but they can build them in a week and ship for 95.00.  Markup at thelin dealers is over 300%. OUCH. Talk about price Gouging!
> ...



Got the new motor today and installed in short order. I inspected the auger first and the rear bushing is a bit sloppy but not terrible. Also installed auger without motor and spun it by hand. played with it a bit to determine the best place to tighten it down. Seems like there is a bit of a drag on it unless you pull it down all the way on the 2 mounting bolts in the back. 
Installed and also noted the electrical connectors on the motor are 1/8" to 3/16" wide spades, but the wires are 1/4" wide from the stove. they actually seemed very loose on the new motor so I crimped them down tighter and wonder if that might have caused the extra resistance and heat to flake off the commutator. 

I've discovered the 2 bad  motors I have failed due to the same issue. the commutator is sliced into 7 tiles and each one of these had a small "sheet" of copper on it before they flaked off. The motors would work for a short time without these plates but not very long. I found some 1/4" copper foil tape online and am going to try to refurbish the commutators and have these as spare motors before ordering a backup. The tape has a conductive adhesive good up to 130 degrees celcius so I think it should hold. Need to wrap the commutator, slice the single tape strip into 7 pieces following the grooves on the shaft. Will advise if it works and maybe shoot some pictures. 

*Does anyone know what the replacement brushes are for these motors*?  Looking for a way to order them to replace and compare to the used ones I have.  Multiproducts did not have the brushes, just the motors and gearbox. BTW, Lori sent me the spec sheet on the motor so I will post that info later.  seems like it is CW rotation,  7RPM max at 17 volts. 

I'd like to see if there is a way to get a brushless motor!  That would be a much better solution. anyone know where to get one custom made since multi-products does not do it.


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 22, 2013)

Merkle korff makes brushless dc gear motors advertised for pellet stoves.


----------



## mginwyo (Dec 8, 2014)

Well I got to another year but my yearly auger motor replacement came around 2 weeks short of a year and roughly one ton of pellets used.  The problem is, the motors are not available ANYWHERE except Thelin dealers or Thelin online.  Turns out the reason multi-products sold last year to me was they thought Thelin was out of business. Now that a new owner is in the picture they have rights to the part distribution. I wish I had bought a dozen of the motors last year... I could have made some money and saved Thelin owners some cash in the process.   

The big problem is there are No dealers and online the motors are now even more than last year...  
Hold on to your shorts!!#$%^&*$#%!  $360 for the Motor and Auger assembly!  

That is over a 400% markup.  The new company that bought Thelin, I guess they want to make some money! 

Its not all bad news though, The new motor is supposed to be a brushless motor!  DC brushless motors should have a 10,000 hour life or more so I might finally get past the one major pain in this stove!  Of course the price is about 300% markup but if it works for 10 years I don't care!  I just read another post where a guy said his blower fan motor was raised from 95.00 to 430.00 in one year's time. Unfortunately the parts are going to force me into another stove if they are all this much.

My recommendation, Thelin is a great looking stove. Better than any other I have seen. It heats well and at 20-30 below keeps the inside of my 1900SF house warm enough.  The parts and service need to be severely upgraded and prices cut in half or less to be competitive. Until that happens, I would not recommend the Thelins for more than a conversation piece.


----------



## mginwyo (Dec 8, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Merkle korff makes brushless dc gear motors advertised for pellet stoves.


thelin has the market cornered on this auger motor though. I wish I could get one elsewhere along with every other parlour 3000 owner.


----------



## mginwyo (Dec 8, 2014)

Edwardnizz said:


> Well the company www.multiproducts.com the lady there was very nice and sold me just the auger motor for 95 bucks with shipping. most of the time these motors can be fixed. They have brushes that could be replaced, and the commutators can be cleaned with contact cleaner, but they don't want the customer to know that. they rather sell you a 300 dollar motor than a 10 dollar brush. so im gonna get this motor and match it up at grainger with a similar motor that brushes are easy to get. when i find one ill post it on here. I work for the MTA and we use high voltage DC motors that run for over 30 years because we maintain them. You clean the armature and commutator yearly and change the brushes, the motors will last years and years.


HEy dude. I never saw the replacement motor you were going to find at grainger... What was the part number?


----------



## Edwardnizz (Dec 9, 2014)

mginwyo said:


> Well I got to another year but my yearly auger motor replacement came around 2 weeks short of a year and roughly one ton of pellets used.  The problem is, the motors are not available ANYWHERE except Thelin dealers or Thelin online.  Turns out the reason multi-products sold last year to me was they thought Thelin was out of business. Now that a new owner is in the picture they have rights to the part distribution. I wish I had bought a dozen of the motors last year... I could have made some money and saved Thelin owners some cash in the process.
> 
> The big problem is there are No dealers and online the motors are now even more than last year...
> Hold on to your shorts!!#$%^&*$#%!  $360 for the Motor and Auger assembly!
> ...




When i bought it I didn't really buy it for looks. I live in a small bungalow and this stove had the smallest footprint so it fit really well in the house where wall space is limited.
In the end, it doesn't matter. They will keep selling their product and people will pay whatever for the parts.


----------



## ebengel (Dec 9, 2014)

The new company is Sierra Products. They already make a line of stoves called Easy Fire using the same technology as the Thelin's. According to my dealer they are going to start making the Thelin models again. I had replaced my fan motor last February and the new one died a month ago, my dealer called them and they said Thelin's warranty on replacement motors was one year and they would honor the warranty. The new motor works great and I was happy with how they helped me. My understanding is that they are currently supporting the old Thelin dealer network so it might be worth a call to your dealer.


----------



## jbgy (Nov 22, 2016)

anyone have an update to parts, without costing me an arm and leg. i need a motor...


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2016)

After replacing several parts such as the fan motor and auger motor assembly on our Thelin 3000 parlour stove we were frustrated when the auger motor failed again (the third time) and this time
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 after less than 3 months use.  We decided to open up the auger assembly to see if we could tell what was going wrong.  This was easy as there were 4 screws to unscrew in the corners of the silver cage shown in the photo.  Then we could see that the allen screw holding the auger on the shaft was slipping.  As soon as we tightened that back up and we reassembled it and hooked it back up the auger went back to working fine.


----------

